# Obama Administration Paves the Way for Sharia Law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The most terrifying danger Americans face from a second Barack Obama term isn't the economy, which is scary enough.*

The most harrowing prospect is the Obama Administration's passivity in the face of attempts to introduce aspects of sharia law into our legal system. Now there is strong and open evidence of the Obama administration collaborating with Islamist activists to ensure the path toward sharia law is accelerated.
Just last week, Thomas Perez, Assistant Attorney General of the Department of Justice (DOJ) Civil Rights Division, was asked this question by Trent Franks (R-AZ), a member of the House Judiciary Committee Subcommittee on the Constitution: "Will you tell us here today that this Administration's Department of Justice will never entertain or advance a proposal that criminalizes speech against any religion?"

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/08/03/Obama-administration-paves-the-way-for-sharia-law


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish I could see this anywhere but Brietbard. I have never considered Brietbard as a credible source of anything. While I don't disbelieve that it is quite a possibility, the source of the news really bothers me. I trust Brietbard about as much as I trust that Haffington rag.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You will never see it in the mainstream media.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have to completely 100% disagree with you, and with the last few weeks of stuff we are just now finding out that this admin has been doing im actually surprised you or anyone could say something like that but I guess opinions vary.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I love Breibart. Ben Shapiro is an animal, especially when debating the 2nd amendment with Piers Morgan.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't doubt that this administration is up to a lot of shady stuff, including this. I just take Brietbard with a grain of salt.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

And I am pretty sure that all of you know where I stand politically.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

263FPD said:


> And I am pretty sure that all of you know where I stand politically.


Sorry 263 that was NOT a shot at YOU, I know where you stand. Its just surprising that Rs can dislike 1 of the 2 news sources that will show the other side. I have personally seen atleast ten important stories by AB that were completely ignored by the leftists. If I told the members on here about the IRS a year ago I would have been called crazy....juss sayin.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7costanza said:


> Sorry 263 that was NOT a shot at YOU, I know where you stand. Its just surprising that Rs can dislike 1 of the 2 news sources that will show the other side. I have personally seen atleast ten important stories by AB that were completely ignored by the leftists. If I told the members on here about the IRS a year ago I would have been called crazy....juss sayin.


Glenn Beck predicted the IRS too? Wow. Dude is SPOT on.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used to think the same way about breitbart. But now with all these scandals out, I know that breitbart just gives you the truth about 6 months before the mainstream media does.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

corsair said:


>


Hey look you've posted so many cartoon cards the internet ran out.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Sorry 263 that was NOT a shot at YOU, I know where you stand. Its just surprising that Rs can dislike 1 of the 2 news sources that will show the other side. I have personally seen atleast ten important stories by AB that were completely ignored by the leftists. If I told the members on here about the IRS a year ago I would have been called crazy....juss sayin.


No offense taken at all. I think it's the reporting style. It rubs the wrong way. I see a lot of Huffington in the way stuff is written there. Just because I have been raised ultra conservative, does not mean I have to like the style simply because I happen to share the same politics with the source.


----------

